# To stay or leave.



## Weaver (Apr 1, 2015)

*Troll Post*


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

My apologies to those of you that wasted time on this or his/her other three personalities.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Was his/her first name Dream
Eh 70s flasback


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Was this where he cheated 6 times in a year? Ugh....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Well, Amp, at least we don't have to live with them. Must be a bit awkward, with all of that vying for space in their mind.


----------

